# Veterans



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have seen that we have a lot of active people in the military. I do not want a count of which branch has more but I would like to know who is a veteran. Who is active, retired, served at any time.
I was never in the military(vietnam just ended as I reached 18) but I have always been proud of the people who serve, past and present. With Memorial Day coming ahead, I thought it would be a nice way to remember by knowing who served and is serving.








THANK YOU


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

8 years US Army and Kentucky National Guard Here.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Uncle Sam's Canoe Club for 6 years (77-83 seperated as an E-6).

They use to say join the Navy and see the world, they just forget to mention that 2/3 of the world is water.

That said I am glad I did it and my oldest son is currently working on getting sponsor letters for the Naval Academy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

US Army - Jan 72 through Nov 79. Fort Leonard Wood, MO; Fort Bragg, NC, back to Leonard Wood. Last stint in Jefferson City, MO as Army Recruiter.

Then about 4 months in OK in 1982 starting up new Reserve Unit in Duncan, OK.

Would have stayed in to retirement had I not been burned out as a Rercuiter. I had a young child I didn't want to drag to Germany and be away from his grandparents for that long.

I have the utmost repsect for those who serve their country. Not only in the military but in the other services, too. ie., police, fire, rescue , etc. Thank you for your service!









Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Enlisted Nov 1989
Commissioned June 1996

Still Active.

Jared


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Commissioned in the United States Navy on 17 MAR 1989.... 16 years later... still on Active Duty...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was with the canoe club from '85-'89 active duty, and was IRR from 89 to 93. Worked as an Ordnanceman on A-7's and F/A-18's. Wouldn't trade the experience for anything else in the world.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

USAF - Active. Retired in 1995. My kids weren't even born while I was in and they have no idea what it means just yet. They will. I am the son of a USAF retiree and my wife is the daughter of a USAF retiree.

When I joined I considered the Navy but couldn't stomache the idea of being on board an aircraft carrier for 9 months without a woman. The Navy even tried to entice me with this but I could see right through them. What fun would it be to continuously play a single hole over and over?

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

USAF - 4 years active
USAFR - 2 years 
USAF DOD Civilian - 18 years and counting.

All above years spent as Firefighter/Rescue/EMT.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nothing wrong with going on a 9 month cruise with 6000 of your closest friends.....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

As a former Army Recruiter, I refrain from commenting on that.









Mark


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

With a draft number of 5 and a notice and greeting from Uncle Sam, I joined the USAF in 1971 - 1975. Never looked back and would do it again. Kirk


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Army National Guard 1992 - Mar 2005 
Military Police 3 yrs
UH-60 Blackhawk Crew Chief / Mechanic ~10yrs - loved every minute of it









Just Joined the Air Force Reserves (Space Systems Operator)

Jumping into the Blue!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Active Duty Airborne Ranger (Army) currently in a cushy assignment attached to the Air Force -- gotta love the Air Force !!! -- they get feed three meals a day (real food) -- clean sheets -- and I haven't been shot at once since I got assigned to this unit......

Enlisted 1985 - 1990 then Officer 1991 to present


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Enlisted USAF 1972 (yeap, Vietnam - draft #51)
Commissioned USAF 1975
DW commissioned USAF 1975

Retired 1994 as O-5
DW retired 1998 as O-5

Both of served during the big one (Cold War)









Daughter currently in AFROTC. We're pretty proud of her! She'll be a 4th generation AF officer.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

USN 1985 - 1991 (enlisted)


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

U.S. Canoe Club enlisted Sept 24.1964 to Aug 18. 1968 Joined for three hots and a cot. I found that there was a Vietnam in the early 60s. I looked for a BIG ship and found a Tin Can Took care of a seaplane launch. Then it got smaller. Why do river patrol boats have aircraft engs. on them. Ken


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Enlisted 1982-1990
Commissioned 1990, and still active

"E"
Loaded weapons at Bytheville, AR, and Spangdahlem AB, Germany (Cold War)

"O"
*KC-135A (steam-jets) at KI Sawyer, MI., "R" models--like the Supersport of the tanker at Grand Forks, ND, Robins, GA.
*C-12s for a year in Korea (met the lovely Mrs Bubba-J)
Back to Robins for more TDYs, and now back at Osan doing my two-year "Staff tour"--ends in July (and we go pickup the Outback )
*Decided against retirement in August, and got hired by the U-2 bubbas in CA, so hopefully I'll be in the bozoshere in a year.

Wouldn't change a thing, no regrets, but my only gripe is it's gone way too fast!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sawyer, Bubba? I was there, too. B-52H from '78 to '80, then to Kunsan....
My only reget was getting out too early. Should have stayed another few years.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

USAF - 6yrs (1964-1970) 7 stations. It was all it should have been.

drifter


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

4 years Army active duty and 13 years Air National Guard and just reenlisted for another 6 years.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Not uniformed military, but DoD civilian, 15 years.

USS JOHN C. STENNIS 1998
Tuzla, Bosnia 1999-2000

and thinking about taking my turn in Qatar...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Vdub
I was at the Koon in '88 and '89. Quite an adventure. I was very, very happy to go home.

Reverie


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Rev, When DW and I came home from the Kun, the first thing I remember when stepping out the door of the airplane at Travis was the smell of fresh air. It is always wonderful to arrive back in the good ole USA. My remote was cut short so that I could sync up with the next AFIT class, but DW had to go back for 3 additional months.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

missouricamper said:


> Not uniformed military, but DoD civilian, 15 years.
> 
> USS JOHN C. STENNIS 1998
> Tuzla, Bosnia 1999-2000
> ...


GET OUT OF HERE... I was onboard the JCS from 96-98... did the around the world cruise then departed the day we pulled into SanDog... V-2 DIVO... spent my time on the deck slinging steel off the front and catchin' em on the back...

War Eagle Class of '89
Flight school in Corpus Christi, TX
Winged as P-3 pilot
2 tours in Brunswick, ME
FRS Instructor pilot tour in Jacksonville, FL
John C. Stennis Catapult and Arresting Gear Officer
Naval War College
Wing Staff Officer tour in Whidbey Island, WA
Currently in Joint Duty hell at USJFCOM
Headed to Command tour later this year

P.s. Qatar is nice... go in and out of there a dozen times a year doing current job!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, I spent my 4 years active in Jacksonville at NAS Cecil Field. I was with VA-15, later recomissioned to VFA-15 when we switched to the Hornets. I was saddened when I heard they were closing Cecil, and from what I understand, it is quite the general aviation airfield now. I had some co-workers who lived at base housing on NAS Jax, and used to do my own shopping at the commmisary there. I lived in Orange Park.

It is a small world.

Tim


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

"John C. Stennis Catapult and Arresting Gear Officer"

I don't know if I'll remember you, but I'll never forget the sound!! The first time I heard an aircraft land over my head I just gaped at everyone open mouthed and said "you've got to be kidding!" I did a large part of the around the world tour - except the part I was on was mostly around the gulf.... No cool ports of call for me. I was a total mess for the first few weeks - never been onboard a ship before and was always lost. Always ate in the dirty shirt mess because I couldn't find my way to the mess decks for the first 2 weeks! I wouldn't trade a minute of it for anything and would go back in a heartbeat.

As a civilian, Navy deployments are the best. Here is what I tell all of the civilian deployees:

Navy treats you like a VIP
Air Force treats you like a peer.
Army treats you like something they may have to carry over the next hill
Marines treat you commensurate with what you can provide them. If you can help them, they treat you well, if not, you will be ignored.

I'm currently doing the JMIC (Joint Military Intelligence College) part time working on a Master's. My thesis is on civilian intelligence resources in theater. Watch for it, I'm sure it will be a best seller!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was never in the service but I just wanted to say THANK YOU to all of you that have helped protect this great country of ours.

God bless each and everyone of you.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ha! I'll bet it will be a best seller!







Not sure if anyone ever read my thesis or not -- probably NOT! It was a computer simulation forcasting manpower requirements in a tactical aerial port during wartime. One variable missing from the simulation was the theft of cargo pallets by armee of one for use as tent floors. Not sure if that important factor had a bearing on the results or not.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Speaking of thesis, I defend tomorrow!!

The effects of video delay and spatial ability on the operation of semiautonomous and teleoperated robots.

What fun.

Jared

Still an Army Aviator but only flying a desk these days.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jared,
I just finished a white paper on autonomous operation of UAVs. I did a paper on telepresence in the mid-90s.

Small world.

BBB

PS - never in the service but I work with a lot of service folks, primarily Air Force. Some outstanding individuals out there who are making a sacrifice by serving our country when they could be very successful in the private sector. Hat's off and a thank you to all of you who have served.


----------



## constable (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen that we have a lot of active people in the military. I do not want a count of which branch has more but I would like to know who is a veteran. Who is active, retired, served at any time.
> I was never in the military(vietnam just ended as I reached 18) but I have always been proud of the people who serve, past and present. With Memorial Day coming ahead, I thought it would be a nice way to remember by knowing who served and is serving.
> 
> 
> ...


Six years active duty in Marine Corps, 88-94. Gulf War and Somalia, from Camp Lejeune, NC and the 24th MEU.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Vietnam - Medevac Pilot 1st tour, Cobra pilot second tour
Germany - Attack helicopter pilot three tours, mostly Cavalry units
Desert Storm - Air Cavalry attack helicopter platoon leader in spearhead unit
Serving proudly at Fort Living Room since '93

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Worlds greatest Navy.

Retired after 22 years this past October.

Logged almost 3,000 hours in H-53's.... GO NAVY!

Big Iron


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have the dubvious honor of being selected in the very last draft. They called up to 125, I was 123.

October 1972 - July 1981

Ft. Stewart Ga,

Walter Reed Army Institute of Research, Walter Reed Army Medical Center in DC

25th Date Processing Unit, Heidelberg Germany

I wouldn't trade any of it. Well, actually there were a few days I could have done without.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

USMC, '63-'67


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

3 years active Fort Knox, KY. 11 years Georgia Army National Guard and may be getting back in soon.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

78 - 82 United States Navy. USS Guadalcanal LPH7


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

GAcarver, getting back in? Boy, I wish I could say that! DW and I both volunteered to go back shortly after 911. They suggested we were to old! Now that 4 years have gone by, I'm even figuring that I am now to old. Oh, well..... Guess I'll ride around in my RV and complain -- that's almost as good as being in.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

vdub said:


> Oh, well..... Guess I'll ride around in my RV and complain -- [snapback]32177[/snapback]​


Hey VDUB, you are ready for fulltiming it , I think this is the last requirement.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

USMC 70-77. Work as civilian for the U.S. Army now.


----------



## erakfbsjs (Apr 25, 2005)

Disabeled veteran from the AirForce 8 year


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Us Army 1966-1969

Bob


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

While I never served, I am in awe of those that do. My hats off to everyone that keeps us safe.









The closest I got was that I applied for my draft card when I turned 18 during Vietnam, but they discontinued it several months later. I still have it somewhere around here.......

Anyway, I wanted to add my Dad to the list of Navy vets..... He served during WWII (enlisted at 19 in '41) and after. I put together a little web page for him (he is still alive and kicking!) with some pics he took after the war......

Click here to see it if you wish.....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

KK,

Great web page.

And please tell your father Thank You for his service to this country.

Gary


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

KK,

Ditto. I have always admired the men and women who have served our country. I regret that I didn't, I could of used the structure and discipline when I was younger.

My cube mate at work has his oldest son in Iraq (USMC), I've never met the son, but he is a hero in my book.

I love my country, and I thank all the people who have protected my freedom.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I was drafted in June of 1966. Basic at Ft. Jackson, SC, medical training for combat medic was at Fort Sam Houston, TX. Advanced operating room training was at Walter Reed and completed my obligation at Fort "Lost in the Woods" (Ft Leonard Wood Army Hospital) in Mo. Never made it to Vietnam but saw the results as an operating room technician.







Mike


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

US Army Chemical Corps
'88-'94


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This topic was started because it is important to know.

My grandfather served in WW1 and made it home and I fly the flag from his funeral on Memorial weekend and Veterans day.

Lets all remember The men and women who did not come home from all the wars.

Thank You to all of them and Thank You to the ones who served and Thank You to the people who serve now.

The Miller family.


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

Active USAF, Presently in Alaska
12 Years to date, enlisted in 1992
8 Years Overseas / 4 Years States
Love what I do and will stay for 30 years if they will keep me !!!!!


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

United States Army 1990-1994


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Enlisted USAF E-6 F-15 Crew Chief. Started in '91 and only 5 yrs to retirement. Wouldn't trade the experiance for the world!!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

My grandFather - US Army WWII - Dday invasion VIII corps Utah Beach + Korean war 
till '53
My father - US Airforce Turkey 1960- '65

Myself US Army 1980 - '87 Korea, Germany, Honduras

Short note: In November 1995 I had just received a new Boss At work a month earlier When I get a message the new boss wants to see me IMMEDIATELY , so I'm thinking what the heck did I do wrong now. I go down to his office and there are 3 of my co-workers also standing there ouside his door. When he opened the door he said I bet you are all wondering what I called you here for.

We all said yes waiting for the hammer to drop !!!
Then he said I just wanted to shake each of your hands , buy you a cup of coffee and say thanks for serving our country (It was Vetrans day).

No one had ever thanked me for serving before. I was Blown away. 
Needless to say he turned out to be the best boss we ever had.

Since that day I try never to pass by a solider Without extending my hand in gratitude and thanking them for their service to our country. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
May God watch over our young men and women presently serving , And may our country never forget our Vets who gave so much.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Since that day I try never to pass by a solider Without extending my hand in gratitude and thanking them for their service to our country.


Good sentiment to live by, I think.

Mark


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

My two oldest sons (age 24 and 26) are both in the Canadian Armed Forces. My oldest is a signal operator and 2nd son is in the Infantry, also Dad and both Grandads were in the Armed Forces

Anne


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Enlisted USAF 1967-1971 (Vietnam)
4th Tac Fighter Wing - Seymore Johnson AFB Goldsboro, N.C.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

United States Marine Corps Infantry Jan/98 - Oct/04. Got out as a Sgt on Medical discharge. Got hurt in Operation Enduring Freedom and ended up coming out with more parts in me than when I went in.







Loved it and would do it again if I could!


----------



## cando (Jul 18, 2005)

US Navy Seabee's 1971-1975. Pensacola, Florida; Kevlefek Iceland and Rota Spain. 
It was like homework. Hated while you were doing it but glad you did it when it was all done.


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

I am active Air Force currently under an Army Commander and a Marine First Sergeant in Kansas City. I will be headed to Nellis AFB in Las Vegas in 2 wks. Back to my own branch. Hooyah


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Retired CW4 with 38 yrs service in Alabama Army National Guard (30 yrs as full-time technician and AGR program).


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Currently serving after 18 yrs...received commission in '87

Navigator training at Mather AFB, CA (Sacramento -- now closed)
Approx 850 hrs in B-52G at Wurtsmith AFB, MI (Oscoda -- now closed); flew during Gulf War stationed out of Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
Approx 2100 hrs in E-3 (AWACS)at Tinker AFB, OK (Oklahoma City -- still open); flew in support of Operations Southern Watch/Northern Watch out of Riyadh Saudi Arabia--too many trips over
Stint as a Mission Flight Control Officer (Range Safety) at Patrick AFB, FL (Cocoa Beach/Cape Canaveral -- still open)
Staff Tour at Davis-Monthan AFB, AZ (Tucson -- still open); CAOC during OIF
Currently logging time approx 350 hrs in E-8 (JSTARS) at Robins AFB, GA (Warner Robins --still open due to combined wing with ANG); flying missions over Iraq

Been to Qatar 3 times now, from 15-man tents to our current 10-room trailers. Hopefully I will not have to return to see the permanent billeting of 'condos'.

Will retire as O-4 on 29 Feb 08.

Brother served USMC 1982-1986
Dad served USN 1955-1959


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I retire as an E-7 in the USAF on 1 October 2005 (in 7 more days). I will have served 25 years and 1 month and I have been on leave since the 15th of June. Started working for an aircraft contractor on 18 July. My career field is A/C Structures. HUA!!!
I've been to Desert Shield/Storm and Iraqi Freedom!

My Dad served 30 years in the USA
My Mom served 24 years for AAFES
Little brother served 10 years in the USN and now is in the Reserves
His wife served 10 years also in the USN
One brother-in-law served 22 years in the USA
Another brother-in-law served 10 years in the USA


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It bears repeating.

To ALL of you who serve or served....THANK YOU


----------



## bnrjsteffy (Sep 29, 2005)

21 years active duty (retired) US Army 1977-1998. My beloved wife is still on active duty and will retire in 2008.


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Four years with the Navy '68-'72. A jet engine mechanice on A-7e aircraft. One cruise in the USS Forrestal. Proud to serve our country !!! Two days of unemployment then 32 yrs with Jacksonville Florida Police Dept. 1972-2004.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

8 Years in the Marine Corps and Reserves. Got out in 1995 as a SSgt (E-6) after blowing my knee out in Desert Shield/Storm. I was an Ammo Technician.

Sad, the knee problem forced me to get out early, I planned on being a lifer! I miss those days, but would have never met my wife and have kids or the the things I do now if it didn't happen the way it did!

I definitely send out a hand salute to our troops that are over there right now, and wish them all the best of luck and a safe return.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

20 years and 3 days to be exact. Navy, almost all carrier duty, including: Phil Sea,Hornet, Valley Forge, Yorktown and Kitty Hawk. 11 Years enlisted and 9 commissioned. My only regret is that I didn't stay longer. I loved it. Carl


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Scooter said:


> No one had ever thanked me for serving before. I was Blown away. [snapback]54985[/snapback]​


I want to say thank you to you and to all who served and are serving. I have always appreciated what our service men and women do for this great country. You get a standing ovation from me.






























Scott


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

U.S. Navy 77-81. USS Camden AOE-2. Machinist Mate 2nd Class. #2 screw crew


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

10MAR66 to 09MAR70 active duty, 10MAR70 to 09MAR72 inactive reserve, USArmy Security Agency. RVN 31MAR67 to 03APR68. In as PVT E2, out as SGT E5. MOS 05G20, 05G30.

It was more fun in retrospect than at the time, but I wouldn't trade that time for anything. Seems vets know and those who aren't can never know, the depth of camaraderie shared. It will never happen again.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I served 4 yrs in the Navy and the other 20 yrs on the active side of the National Guard. I would not give anything for the experience, and would do it all over again if I could.


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

While cruising through the different threads I came upon this one, so here goes:

Active USAF SSgt (TSgt in June or July)
Aerial Port is my real job, but I'm currently doing Special Duty as a Missile Facility Manager at sunny and WINDY FE Warren.
Joined Active Apr 95, went reserve Apr 99, then back to Active Dec 2000 and planning to stay active until they kick me out. 
I've PCS'ed 6 times, including one tour at Lajes Field. 
More TDY's than I can remember all over the world (and still waiting for that cushy one to Hawaii!)
Hindsight being what it is, I should have accepted that 3yr ROTC scholarship, but then I might never have met DW. Everything happens for a reason, and sometimes only God know why. Still, I wouldn't change a thing. Happy to be serving with all y'all!!


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen that we have a lot of active people in the military. I do not want a count of which branch has more but I would like to know who is a veteran. Who is active, retired, served at any time.
> I was never in the military(vietnam just ended as I reached 18) but I have always been proud of the people who serve, past and present. With Memorial Day coming ahead, I thought it would be a nice way to remember by knowing who served and is serving.
> 
> 
> ...


3 years Army 1966 to 1969 Vietnam ( 67-68) 
5 year NJ Army National Guard 1980-85


----------



## GruntGeek (Jan 11, 2006)

13 year USMC
5 years USN

Godspeed and Semper Fi


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

6 years in the Navy as a CT (spook) from '73 to '79.
Currently have a son (OS2) on the USS Abraham Lincoln, CVN72, and son-in-law (EN3) on the USS Cowpens, CG63, (the "Mighty Moo")

Basic Training: Orlando, FL
"A" School: Great Lakes, IL
"A" School (second phase): Pensacola, FL
"C" School: Keesler AFB, MS
Duty Stations: Guam, Hawaii, Maine.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thought this might be apporiate to put in this section. Hope all you enjoy.









http://www.managedmusic.com/beforeyougo.html


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Eugene you should have posted a warning with that one....

Very touching... Made me want to go find a Vet and personnaly thank them for their service. I live the way I do because of their sacrifice and I have not yet thanked them near enough.

US Navy 78-82


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

8 yrs as active Air Force. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thought everyone might enjoy this site I run up on. sunny CLICK HERE


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Thought this might be apporiate to put in this section. Hope all you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome clips. Thanks for sharing.

EC


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Me 4 years USMC, Dad my Hero USMC also,
Jeff


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow! First time I've ran across this thread. A big salute to all of you who served when it wasn't "cool" to do so. I spent 5 glorious years in the 82nd Airborne, with short stints in Honduras, Panama, Saudi Arabia & Iraq. Did another 8 years in the Oregon National Guard after that. Got out in 2000, but lost a few Oregon brothers in Iraq last year. They're off to A-Stan this year, and I hate it that I'm not with them.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Active Army 1974-1984, Reserves 1984-1987, DOD civ 1987-1992
E-1 to E-7
Lived in Missouri, Kansas, Germany, back to Missouri, Virginia, back to Missouri, back to Germany......guess it was the 'great circle route'


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen that we have a lot of active people in the military. I do not want a count of which branch has more but I would like to know who is a veteran. Who is active, retired, served at any time.
> I was never in the military(vietnam just ended as I reached 18) but I have always been proud of the people who serve, past and present. With Memorial Day coming ahead, I thought it would be a nice way to remember by knowing who served and is serving.
> 
> 
> ...


I served 6 years in the army 1994-2000. I was a UH-60 Blackhawk helicopter crewchief/gunner. I was stationed with the 12th Avn in Germany and 101st Airborne at Fort Campbell KY. I appreciate the folks that supported us when we were deployed and I pray for our troops around the world at this moment. AIR ASSUALT!!!!!!!


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

1987-1992, E-1 thru E-5, Airborne Infantry (Ft. Bragg, NC), 1993-2004, WO1-CW3 US Air Cavalry (Ft. Rucker, Al. Ft. Hood, Tx. Ft. Polk, La) Operation Just Cause ('89), Operations DS/DS ('90-'91), OIF ('03-'04). Medically retired 2004.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

USMC 7 years, 1987 to 1995


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

US Marines 89-97

Conflicts & Operations galore(with scars to prove it) from Desert Storm (more than once), Somolia, Bosnia, and Haiti. Good times and bad...but made life long friends, some still here while others are Guarding the Streets of Heaven.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

US Navy 21 yrs. Retired as an AEC in 2003.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Navy 12 years


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

21 years in the United States Naval Submarine Service. Made 25 fleet deterrent patrols on SSBN's. Now I teach elementary school. Now that is a career switch.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Greatblu said:


> 21 years in the United States Naval Submarine Service. Made 25 fleet deterrent patrols on SSBN's. Now I teach elementary school. Now that is a career switch.
> [snapback]106066[/snapback]​


One would think the danger is more now and less discipline









I enjoy reading all of these posts and proud to call you 'friends' Thank You

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> US Navy 21 yrs. Retired as an AEC in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's quite possible we may have crossed some of the same thresholds....I was at NAS Cecil Field from '85 to '89 with VA-15 with A-7E's, then VFA-15 with the F/A-18A's. Did a North Atlantic Cruise, and a lot of VACAPE's embarked aboard USS Roosevelt (CVN-71).

Got out an AO2

Tim


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

Retired Army, Twenty Years and Two Weeks. Served in Viet-Nam 70-71, Spend Nine Years in Okinawa. retired 1974 Fort Sill, OK. Must of my time was in the Electronic field. First Four years was as Radio repairman and the remaining time was as a Radar repairman. Repaired Radars in Okinawa, Conus and Germany.


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Since I'm new to the site I'm just now getting around to reading some of the threads. 13 years Active duty Army 7 flying OH58s 6 flying Blackhawks. The last 5 years in PA National Guard still flying Blackhawks. Jeff


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You have a lot of reading to do







Great to see you post your service time here. Maybe you will join the fall rally in Otters Lake (if you already did...great.)

John

just checked...you are coming...Looking forward to meeting you and the family


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Just got off the phone about an hour ago and made a reservation for Oct. So hope to see you there. Jeff


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

US Navy 21 Years, retired and lovin' it!


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

My husband has 21 years in USA and still counting. Stationed in Charlotteville, VA; Ft. Sill, OK; Ft. Drum, NY; Ft. Meade, MD; Charlottesville, VA; Pentagon, VA; Yongsan, Korea; Pentagon, VA; Ft. Monmouth, NJ and just finishing up as SJA at Ft. Knox, KY. He will be going Navy for three years. One year as a student at the war college in Newport, RI and two years teaching there. Then, who knows?


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I'm a newbie and just ran across this thread as well.

Myself; 22 years active Navy and counting, Hull Maintenance Technicain(HT) Senior Chief, currently onboard the USS Carl Vinson. Basically a jack of all trades and master of only a couple.

DW; Dec '93 to May '99; Quartermaster (QM) got out off the USS Inchon to become a college student and professional Mom. This is my toughest job yet!

Thus the HTQM

Dave and Katrina


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

2 years active army. M1 A1 tank First Gulf War. Then 6 years in North Dakota National Guard.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sig...you must be a neighbor of mine!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I am still visiting all the threads but served 12 years from 86 to 98 in the Marines. MOS was infantry but got to do a lot of other stuff. Most memorable was the three years I did in Embassy duty split between Paris, France and Prague, Czech Republic.

Still serving the public albeit through the state as an Police/ ARFF officer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> I am still visiting all the threads but served 12 years from 86 to 98 in the Marines. MOS was infantry but got to do a lot of other stuff. Most memorable was the three years I did in Embassy duty split between Paris, France and Prague, Czech Republic.
> 
> Still serving the public albeit through the state as an Police/ ARFF officer.
> [snapback]120034[/snapback]​


Hmm, maybe we crossed paths between '86 and '89. I was at MCAS Iwakuni, and saw some time in Yechon, Korea, and NAS Cubi Point, RPI in '86, while our A-7E squadron (VA-15) was attached to MAG 12 (we were squids living with Marines). Also was a MCAS Yuma for a few weeks in early '88, while blowing holes in the desert floor with our then brand new F/A-18A's (VFA-15).

I was an Ordnanceman.

Tim


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Retired Senior Chief Electronic Tech, US Navy. Went in during Vietnam buildup and retired in 1984. Served in Adak Alaska, USS Long Beach CGN9 (Shellback and member of Tonkin Gulf Yacht Clup!), NAS Pensacola, USS Lasalle AGF-3 out of Bahrain, USS Saratoga, Maintenance Chief Air Traffic Control Schools Memphis TN, Command Career Counselor Harold E Holt Western Australia (Yes, there is good Detailer God!!!), then I retired. And I'm TIRED after thinking of all that! Wishing you "Fair winds and following seas." ETCS Jim Bornert, USN Ret.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Active duty in USAF since Aug 97. 1 year in TX, 1 year in Germany, 4 years in North Carolina, 2003-present in AK.

Thanks to all who have served before me, giving me the chance to carry on the tradition.


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

I am retired E-7 Texas National Guard, with 2 years active duty in the 60's. Clank, Clank, I was a tank.

Happy Trails


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

US Army 4 years
Air National Guard 15 years

1 more year to go to retire for 20 years with the military







and 20 to go for the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA)


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

vdub said:


> GAcarver, getting back in? Boy, I wish I could say that! DW and I both volunteered to go back shortly after 911. They suggested we were to old! Now that 4 years have gone by, I'm even figuring that I am now to old. Oh, well..... Guess I'll ride around in my RV and complain -- that's almost as good as being in.
> [snapback]32177[/snapback]​


Now if you were living in a tent, eating mre's, and complaining, THAT would be just like being in!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Bringing an old thread back to life.

New member here, 21 years USAF; Berlin, Iraklion, Panama, Saudi Arabia (twice), San Antonio and Colorado. Now DoD civilian for 3+ years....

JR


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll reach 20 years on Active Duty in the middle of July; AF E-7, Military Police (- a 4 year Recruiting Tour). Currently serving in the DC Area.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

14 yrs of active duty Air Force/Air National Guard...6 yrs to go for the big 20!














Then...start a new chapter in life.







Stationed in Alaska, Wyoming, Alaska. Yes Alaska twice, second time I decided to go active Guard.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

My hats off to all that have made the service a career!!









I spent 4 years U.S Air Force - stationed at Hahn, AB Germany & Moody, AFB, GA. '78-'82


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

21B, Combat Engineer. In the words of Gunnery Sgt. Hartman: 1800. Engineers. You go out and find mines. Cowboy!









Essayons, let us try.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

24 years US Air Force aircraft mechanic. Retired E-8 in 2005.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

2 years Army, Military Police. Whole time in Presidio San Francisco. (1973-74)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

USMC 86-94 0341 Infantry Grunt, carried the 60mm mortar thru Saudia Arabia and Kuwait in Desert Shield/Storm. Also did 2 years at a barricks duty guarding nuks. Saw a few bases, some included Camp Lejuene, Charleston Naval base and spent some time in Okinawa, Phillipines and Honduras.

My heart is with all who have served and are serving now.

Great thread John. Glad you found it JR.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

AF Active Duty, Lt Col, ICBM Operations/Special Weapons

16 in, we'll see if I stay past 20.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I served 6 years in the Army, currently working DoD.

DW is still serving after 12 years.

Thanks to everyone for your service!!!


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

USAF 9 years...........83-92.........Moody GA, Kadena JP, Langley VA, Clark PI, Whiteman MO.........Ammo

Loved every day of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Lance Corporal, USMC 1988-1991. Spent most of time on Marine Barracks Duty in Charleston, South Carolina, (where a I met fellow Outbacker, Joonbee) on a Naval Weapons Station, then the rest of my time at Camp Lejuene.

Proud to have served and Proud to support our Troops!


----------



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

8 yrs in the Army now a DoD Civilian 3+ yrs

CRC, Korea
Ft Sill, OK
Vicenza, Italy
Macadonia
Kosovo
Bosnia


----------



## NHRA Larry (Jan 30, 2008)

*USAF* - 23 years (1966 -1989), retired 
13 years Enlisted as an AGE mechanic
10 years Commissioned as an EOD officer


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

active duty for 3 yrs. army infantry 93-96


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Proudly posting for Kathy, who spent 4 years with the US Army at Ft. Sam in San Antonio, TX as a Med. Lab Tech.

As for me, I'm only a "Navy Brat", having been born while my dad served as a hardhat diver at the sub base in New London, CT.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

12 years active duty U.S. Army Infantry - I commanded an Infantry Company in Iraq during OIF I. I'm currently a Major.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen that we have a lot of active people in the military. I do not want a count of which branch has more but I would like to know who is a veteran. Who is active, retired, served at any time.
> I was never in the military(vietnam just ended as I reached 18) but I have always been proud of the people who serve, past and present. With Memorial Day coming ahead, I thought it would be a nice way to remember by knowing who served and is serving.
> 
> 
> ...


Retired Navy Officer. Have a son serving in the Navy now deployed aboard the USS Eisenhower ( I commissioned her in 1977). Whenever I yearn for the Navy I get up at 0100, drink a cup of six day old coffee with JP-5 mixed in for flavor, put a brick around my neck and stare out the front window into the darkness. Only other SWOs could appreciate that...


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Reverie said:


> USAF - Active. Retired in 1995. My kids weren't even born while I was in and they have no idea what it means just yet. They will. I am the son of a USAF retiree and my wife is the daughter of a USAF retiree.
> 
> When I joined I considered the Navy but couldn't stomache the idea of being on board an aircraft carrier for 9 months without a woman. The Navy even tried to entice me with this but I could see right through them. What fun would it be to continuously play a single hole over and over?
> 
> Reverie


...looks like the USAF is now desiging Navy ships!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Army Guard and then Active Duty Air Force...

Served with several units and got to have a lot of fun in many jobs from Medical to Law Enforcement.

My son is currently serving with the Navy and worked on the pre-commissioning crew abord the USS George HW Bush. He is a reactor officer.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I was an Army Combat Engineer from 1988-1991, then I tried it again as a Medical Laboratory Technician from 2002-2007.

Made it to Desert Storm and OIF twice.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

20 years USAF, retired 1974 - 1994


----------



## tnbmoore (Jul 2, 2009)

10 years active USAF
17 years USAFR - Retired SMSgt (2008)
2 years DoD Civilian

Served in OIF/OEF

and

My wife is an Air Force Brat.

Tim


----------



## NYS Prison Guard (Aug 25, 2011)

23 years, 6 active Air Force, 1 Army Guard, 1 Air Force Guard, all the rest Air Force Reserve.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

10 Years in the USN. 1967-77 ET-1 (E6)
NavCommsta Honolulu, USS Higbee DD806 (3 tours to Vietnam + bombed by a Mig 17), Instructor Great Lakes Training Center.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

U.S. Army retired Col. 1979-2006.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

United States Marine Corps

1967 - 1973


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Army National Guard
Combat Engineer
1981-1983

USAF Active Duty
Electronic Warefare Technician
1983-1987

And believe it or not both my recruiters lied to me.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Retired Active Army (AGR)
Mech Inf
Tatical Communications
Training
Logistitcs

31 years
10 years Army National Guard
21 years Active Duty (loving retirement pay)
OIF II

Thanks All that have Served!


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

USAF 1991-1995 Civil Engineering (E5) I too am glad to have served and sometimes wish I stayed. Great times with some of greatest people I ever met. Stay in contact with many.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

USAF

1983 - 1991

1402nd MAS, 17th MAS
C-21A, C-141B
Anything Anywhere Anytime

Just Cause, Desert Shield, Desert Storm


----------



## Racing56 (Apr 26, 2012)

US ARMY

2001-PRESENT
wheeled vehicle mechanic / wvm instructor
currently in ft lee va

OEF 4, OIF 1


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

E8 (MSG) Retired Active duty 2005. US Army


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

23 years and counting
Army National Guard
OIF 2005-2006
OIF 2009-2010


----------



## DrillSgt (Aug 12, 2011)

24 years retired Army. Tour in Nam 68 to 69 1st Cav and 3 years Drill Sgt at Ft Lost in the woods rest as 12c.Retired in 90. My wife and I both retired (me again) last year. She was DOD Cil 35 years even when to Iraq for 6 months.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

CDN ARMY 1977- 1997. the twenty some years flew buy in a heart beat. slept under the stars many anight.all four seasons . told the dw if we go camping its going to be with a rv i dont sleep on the ground any more. i luv our outback.


----------



## Troutman (Jul 5, 2012)

22 years in the Army. Retired in 1994.


----------



## DutchmenSport (Oct 1, 2013)

US Army: 1982 - 1988
Basic: Fort Dix, NJ
AIT: Fort Monmouth, NJ
1st Duty Assignment: Fort Devens, MA
2nd Duty Assignment: 1st Brigade, South Korea, then 1/72 Armor Batallion
3rd Duty Assignment: Fort Belvoir, VA

(While at Fort Devens, MA Granada occurred. But I never went there).


----------



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC 68 69 70 
two tours Nam then early out
Recon 1st Marines 1st div


----------



## Dave1946 (Jul 24, 2014)

Army 68 & 69 (not across the pond), USAR 1 year & NG 6 years. SP Arty and Nike AD systems


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

USN - 1983 to 1989
USNR - 1989 to 1995


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

12 Years Arkansas Air National Guard with 1 year Active duty included into that for the Pueblo Event


----------



## sculver (Apr 4, 2020)

My first official post to the forum!

I was active duty Security Police in the Air Force from March 1989 to September 1992. I immediately transferred to the USAF Individual Mobilization Augmentee (IMA) program from September 1992 until I retired in July 2012. I spent my entire career in Security Police/Security Forces as a Law Enforcement Specialist.

Thanks to all my brothers and sisters who served.

Steve Culver


----------

